# Looking to form or join a group in the Knoxville, TN area



## Micar Sin (Oct 11, 2005)

3.5, d20 modern, spycraft, alternity, WW, etc I'm not picky


----------



## mhensley (Oct 17, 2005)

I just started playing with a good Living Greyhawk 3.5 group that plays every Sat. night in Knoxville.  We are always looking for more players.  If you are interested, contact Ken at saint_meerkat AT yahoo.com.  

You can see more details here-

http://knoxgamers.com/cgi-bin/ikonboard/topic.cgi?forum=2&topic=189


----------

